# Killi auction Sunday 7th April



## killi69 (24 Mar 2013)

The British Killifish Association will be holding its next bi-annual southern auction on Sunday 7th April.

The auction will be held at:
West Molesey Scout Hut
St Peter's Rd
West Molesey
Surrey KT8 2QE

This is a great opportunity to pick up some stunning fish at a fraction of LFS prices. Most of the fish on offer would not be available in LFSs anyway. Many are rare and bred pure to the locations from which they were collected.

Before the auction starts, buyers have a chance to take a good look at all the fish displayed on the auction table. People are very friendly and keen to offer advice to beginners. It is easy to find out who the breeder of a particular fish is and speak to them before bidding starts to make sure of any particular requirements.  Plenty of fish on offer are easy to keep.

The auction starts at 1pm, doors open at 11.30am. Entrance fee is £2 and you do not have to be a member of the BKA.


----------



## Henry (24 Mar 2013)

So wish I could attend! Shame there's nothing like this up north, since decent Killifish are like rocking horse poo these days.


----------



## killi69 (24 Mar 2013)

The BKA hold auctions up north as well.  There is an auction in York taking place on Sunday 21 July, in Wiggington Recreational Hall, YO32 2PU.

The Midland Charity Auctions run by Tim Addis from TA Aquaculture are also quite good for killis. The next one will be on Sunday 2nd June at the Lodge Park Social Club in Redditch B98 7LH. Apart from killis, Tim's auctions are also good for livebearers and cichlids.


----------

